# Magnolia leaves as leaf litter



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I am trying Magnolia leaves in some of my tanks, they seem to be well received by the bottom guys. these are in my Dwarf parrot Juvie tank.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Let us know how they break down... Neatly (like Indian almond which slowly disappears until just the vein is left), or annoyingly (like London plane and tulip tree, both of which flake away into bits that plug up syphon hoses). Somewhere in between?


----------

